# New pics of Bear - 8 months old



## dmsl (Jun 7, 2009)

Bear has been with us a few days & is settling in nicely. He is a ham...after I washed the blanket for his crate & it was still warm, I put it in the crate & he immediately went in & got it, drug it to the couch & enjoyed the warmth there! Here are a few new pics!


----------



## cmichele (Jan 16, 2009)

He's gorgeous!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

He is a beautiful boy!!!!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Bear is a very handsome boy. That coat looks so soft and shiny. I'm sure he keeps you entertained everyday.


----------



## CaptCooke (Jun 3, 2009)

Bear is a handsome guy...Coloring is similar to Joy's. Glad he is settling in so well


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I coulndt click on these phots fast enough when I saw the name "Bear". I am so curious about how this beautiful pup is settling into your household.


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Ljilly28 said:


> I coulndt click on these phots fast enough when I saw the name "Bear". I am so curious about how this beautiful pup is settling into your household.


Ditto! He looks like he is enjoying his new life with you! I can't wait to see more pictures!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

What a happy guy and who doesn't love a warm blankie.


----------



## buckeyegoldenmom (Oct 5, 2008)

Bear looks like an extremely handsome golden. Hope he is settling in nicely for you.


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

Gorgeous is what I thought of first, too. What a stunner!

Best of Luck to you all--what a beautiful pupper.

SJ


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

What a handsome youngster, and how smart to take his warm blanket to the couch so he doesn't miss any of the action.


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

so glad he's settling in nicely and already picking out his favorite spots!


----------



## cyman1964uk (Jan 6, 2008)

Bear is absolutely gorgeous! And if he's anything like Abbie, there'll soon be some holes in that blankie!

Cheers!


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

He certainly is a handsome boy. Glad he's fitting in well in his new home.


----------



## Tuck (Jun 26, 2009)

What a stud! Good looking pup.


----------



## Ambesi (Jul 16, 2009)

He's very handsome and looks like a sweet guy! Soooooo pretty! I want to put my cheek to his muzzle. That's my favorite!


----------



## KodyBear (Dec 2, 2008)

He is handsome to say the least!  Thanks for sharing !!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Ditto to what everyone has said...he is very handsome!


----------



## dmsl (Jun 7, 2009)

Thanks for all the compliments!!! Check out the Jan. pic of the month in a few minutes....I'm gonna upload Bear's first Antler chew that I ordered from petexpertise! He's lovin' it!!!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

He is beautiful. I like his blankie too and especially love his face in the second pic. (He looks so much like my little guy).


----------

